# blue and white pee pads



## merneric (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, I think most of my posts are about peeing. Someone posted recently about pads that were washable. I think they were blue on one side and white on the other--it seems like they were quilted maybe?? I can't remember where you can buy those, but I need some. 
Thanks,
Mary Anne
P.S. Pictures of Max coming soon!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, Marj, (Lady's mom), uses the washable kind for Lady....and if she doesn't see this post, you could PM her. I really don't remember what brand she uses though. Good luck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think these are the pads you mean. I buy all my pads from Personally Paws now. The quality is excellent.

http://www.personallypaws.com/catalog/inde...cPath=143_84_23


----------



## merneric (Sep 3, 2008)

This is it...Thank you! I am sure more pee pee questions to come!
Mary Anne


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I just ordered some off of ebay and and they are 12.99 for the pads I havent tried them yet,but I cant wait as they are safer for the enviroment

QUOTE (merneric @ Oct 7 2008, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647058


> This is it...Thank you! I am sure more pee pee questions to come!
> Mary Anne[/B]


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

washable pads? are you referring to Pish Pads? http://pishpad.com/cart/catalog/


I bought a roll when I got Mia..I honestly have not even finished using them..at all..they really last a long long time..LOL..


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 7 2008, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647034


> I think these are the pads you mean. I buy all my pads from Personally Paws now. The quality is excellent.
> 
> http://www.personallypaws.com/catalog/inde...cPath=143_84_23[/B]


Thanks for this...I haven't been on here is ages and was just about to set up a new thread about washable pads (If i could remember how )

What size do you buy and how do you launder them? I place Carly's pad on a piece of linoleum as she is not the best at hitting 'only the pad' if you know what I mean. I was wondering if it would be too much hassle to have to soak and wash them...is your routine easy? 

I would feel good about saving the environment and we sure do dispose of a lot of pads as Carly uses them all the time and actually saves up her pees on walks to do it at home on these (unless we see grass, which in Sedona isn't that common). I may have to put some in for her but then I will have to use so much water and that also is a precious commodity here.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I just bought from personally paws --- I bought some from sams club as well which work great. I like drs foster and smith for the disposable ones as those are the best and very thick


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Carly's Mom @ Oct 23 2008, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656442


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 7 2008, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647034





> I think these are the pads you mean. I buy all my pads from Personally Paws now. The quality is excellent.
> 
> http://www.personallypaws.com/catalog/inde...cPath=143_84_23[/B]


Thanks for this...I haven't been on here is ages and was just about to set up a new thread about washable pads (If i could remember how )

What size do you buy and how do you launder them? I place Carly's pad on a piece of linoleum as she is not the best at hitting 'only the pad' if you know what I mean. I was wondering if it would be too much hassle to have to soak and wash them...is your routine easy? 

I would feel good about saving the environment and we sure do dispose of a lot of pads as Carly uses them all the time and actually saves up her pees on walks to do it at home on these (unless we see grass, which in Sedona isn't that common). I may have to put some in for her but then I will have to use so much water and that also is a precious commodity here.

Thanks so much for your help.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I put two pads side by side so Lady has room to circle and hit the mark.  

I soak them first in 20 Mule Team Borax, then wash them in unscented detergent with a tiny splash of bleach, and put them in the dryer on permanent press. I'm so used to it it isn't a hassle at all. They are much more absorbent so little wet footprints around the pad aren't a problem.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

I put two pads side by side so Lady has room to circle and hit the mark.  

I soak them first in 20 Mule Team Borax, then wash them in unscented detergent with a tiny splash of bleach, and put them in the dryer on permanent press. I'm so used to it it isn't a hassle at all. They are much more absorbent so little wet footprints around the pad aren't a problem.
[/QUOTE]
Thanks so much Marj, I will give it a shot and see how Carly does with them. She uses the potty stations of other dogs in the neighborhood when we visit, even ones that are much different than her set up so I think she will be fine, in fact she seems to HAVE to use each of her dog friends' indoor potties, so i think she saves it up for them :shocked:  . Aren't they lucky!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

PersonallyPaws are the BEST pee pads ever! I used to use Pish Pads and they never came out of the wash smelling good. These do and I'm completely thrilled! I just ordered another dozen from her. I will never use anything else besides these!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Oct 23 2008, 09:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656757


> PersonallyPaws are the BEST pee pads ever! I used to use Pish Pads and they never came out of the wash smelling good. These do and I'm completely thrilled! I just ordered another dozen from her. I will never use anything else besides these!![/B]



Me too!!! I started buying a couple of years ago, love the service, quality, variety, and price.

I have every size she makes, and am happy with all of them. I use all of them.

So check this out. I bought two of these, for "on top of my mattress cover", when my Daisy
had problems. I've used them for "runs", and when we go on road trips. I will be ordering a 
couple more this week. They have been a lifesaver for me, and my seniors. 

Wow!!! I love this lady. Very proffesional, very caring. 

Now check out the huge pads, I purchased. I love 'em!! Click the photo to enlarge!!

http://www.personallypaws.com/catalog/prod...;products_id=68


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

pooch pads, pish pads and the personally paws ones...

which are the best?? Ive been using regular pee pads.. and they tend to get expensive.. i found that our local grocey store Kroger carries Disney 101 dalmation brand pee pads.. they come 100 to a box for 19.99 which is not TOO bad.. but im buying a new box about once a month sometimes sooner. 

Also Bianca has started chewing the pads when left in her playpen with her. I was thinking about taking it out completely because she goes all night without going to the bathroom but I'd still like her to have it while I am at work. 

It seems the pooch pads and the personally paws ones run a little cheaper than the pish pads.. but the personally paws ones say they last 200+ washings. The pooch pads say they last as long as 365 disposables and the pish pads do not have a time limit.

now if the personally paws one only last 200 times they are not worth the price because for the price of 4 of those pads i can get 3 1/2 boxes of the 100 and thats a better deal considering i will at least have 3 in use and being washed at the same time. 

One pooch pad is the same price as one box of 100 but i would need more than that so it also is not a better deal in the long run.


so basically i need to know for those of you using these washable pads.. how often do you throw them out? do they last more than 300 washes? Also do you have to put something under these pads to avoid them wetting the floor or playpen? because now with the pee pads, i do not and they never leak through.

oh and i thought of another question.. if she has been used to going on the pee pads that are supposd to be "scented" so the dog will go there.. what about these reuseable ones? has anyone had any trouble with the dogs not knowig they are supposed to go on it?
(sorry to hijack the thread)
janie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't waste your money on Pish Pads. I bought a roll and with the shipping it was like $150 or something. I ended up throwing it out. :thmbdn: 

The backing is really thin and not sewn on so it starts tearing and pulling away from the pad after a few washings. As Mimi said, they stink after awhile and you can't get the smell out.

What a rip off! 

I swore by Pooch Pads until I tried Personally Paws. Now I'm hooked. They are so absorbent and wash so well. I'm just waiting for her to come out with more cute prints. I have six in the Country Quilt pattern and I get compliments on how cute my pee pads are.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I just bought my first dozen pads about 2 weeks ago, so I can't tell you how long they last. Pish Pads say they last 300 washings....which sometimes they did and sometimes they didn't. One thing that I hated about them was that the smell never left the pad. They say not to use bleach with them, only oxyclean....well, nothing would get the smell out. You can buy a spray at any pet supply store that will attract your dog to the pad. What we did was spray a little on each for the first week we had them so they knew what they were. Since we have 3 now I just placed an order for a dozen more. I had been using Pish Pads for the almost the last 4 years and probably spent about $500 total and was only happy with the absorbency....but the Personally Paws are just as absorbent. I don't put anything under mine, I have them over wood floors and haven't had a problem.

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Oct 24 2008, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657150


> pooch pads, pish pads and the personally paws ones...
> 
> which are the best?? Ive been using regular pee pads.. and they tend to get expensive.. i found that our local grocey store Kroger carries Disney 101 dalmation brand pee pads.. they come 100 to a box for 19.99 which is not TOO bad.. but im buying a new box about once a month sometimes sooner.
> 
> ...


----------

